# Decent Migration Today



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Drove from Fargo to Bismarck and this afternoon there's been a decent flight of geese way up and heading south. Mostly lessers from what I can tell.

FYI


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Any reports from up north Canadian Border or anything..Still not large #'s Around here.
Bighunter


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Specks and snows started showing up in the basins. More ducks than you can shake a stick at. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I was afriad of that--they are overflying the northern US plains... 

On another note, I was out hunting yesterday in E Central MN and did not see 1 single migrating flock of waterfowl in 4 hrs time I was in the field.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lot of pretty decent sized water frozen over this morning a little west of fargo. Shooting some nice looking Greenheads now


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

saw about 1000 sob's on the ground in a corn field between Mars and Venus..... there were birds flying south last night over the state... lots of them... sounded like mostly sob's. 

The sob's have been there all day and still are.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mars and Venus man I just about peed myself! Thanks I really really needed that!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Got raped by Widgeons this morning. A truly awesome time of year. You Sotans need to come down here, give the poor nodak birds a rest. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> You Sotans need to come down here, give the poor nodak birds a rest. :lol:


Yeah, what he said. dd:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I cant seem to find Mars & Venus on my ND map?
Little help! oke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You'll have to take the long winding curve around Uranas, X marks the spot!! :biggrin:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

4curl,
That's too much! I thought the spot was at the "Y"!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

jhegg said:


> 4curl,
> That's too much! I thought the spot was at the "Y"!


Yeah buddy, right behind the bush. :justanangel:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

and next to the tulips!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Was making my rounds at 0500 this morning and the Lessers were flying over head in the dark. Eyes to the Skies!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you sure those bird noises weren't coming from Uranus via the Mars and Venus flyway. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll never tell!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet not!!!!


----------

